# Accu Weather's Forcast 07-08



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Did anyone see the winter forcast from accu-weather its not good for us snow lovers:crying:. Make sur everybody reads it. I think after christmas tree season i should go find a job just to make some extra money.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I dunno man, im trying not to think about it. Ive heard about 4 different forecasts and not believing any of them. Everything i heard last year was wrong. 
How many trees do you sell?


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

below normal precip and warmer for nj....wonderful!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Maybe i cant read but it didnt look bad to me. I read Joe Bastardis forcast and for illinois, indy, mich, ohio and that area it looked good. In fact it said that we were going to have 150% precip over average.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

FISHERBOY;418632 said:


> Did anyone see the winter forcast from accu-weather its not good for us snow lovers:crying:. Make sur everybody reads it. I think after christmas tree season i should go find a job just to make some extra money.


i work a regular job because im 99% sure that ill get a paycheck next week. ill have medical coverage for myself and my kid. if i get hurt ill have disability ins. if i get laid off ill have unemployment insurance, i have three weeks vacation, nine sick days, holidays off and six personal days and if i die my family gets two hundred k insurance, some money stashed, and a paid off roof..
and better yet whatever i make in my side endeavors i can choose not to spend and "theoretically" reinvest into whatever i have going for a side business to grow it without as much risk.
downside..... i have little time..... the side businesses suffer because i cant put all my efforts into them. multiple obligations. cant win either way.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Accu Weather Forcast*

I sell about 200 christmas trees payup december just flies by


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just compared what is on the regular accuweather.com site versus accuweather.com professional and its pretty different. Pro has alot of very detailed info and maps. It had a big headliner that if the information is redistruted or shared publically that im in trouble so unfortunatelly you gotta pay up, lol. Although it is free for the first 30 days! haha


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

bribrius;418843 said:


> i work a regular job because im 99% sure that ill get a paycheck next week. ill have medical coverage for myself and my kid. if i get hurt ill have disability ins. if i get laid off ill have unemployment insurance, i have three weeks vacation, nine sick days, holidays off and six personal days and if i die my family gets two hundred k insurance, some money stashed, and a paid off roof..
> and better yet whatever i make in my side endeavors i can choose not to spend and "theoretically" reinvest into whatever i have going for a side business to grow it without as much risk.
> downside..... i have little time..... the side businesses suffer because i cant put all my efforts into them. multiple obligations. cant win either way.


I'm with you on that one !! As for the 07' -08' season... I dunno...It's just about Halloween and the trees are still mostly green...very few leaves falling. Hmmmm...It's gonna be one of two...either 50 the whole winter or were gonna get slammed and I hope it's the latter !!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

FISHERBOY;418845 said:


> I sell about 200 christmas trees payup december just flies by


Youre not kidding. From the weekend of Nov 17th through the end of Dec its freakin nuts. I take that whole week before thanksgiving to setup the yard, then after that theres those 3 weeks of craziness! But i love it and look forward to it every year. I sell around 220 trees plus $20,000 worth of christmas greens.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

we willnt know till may. 

I do know what the farmers almanac is saying: 

Snow for Ohio next week.

stroker79, so are you saying good winter or bad winter???

is it worth the money?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

clapper&Company;418994 said:


> stroker79, so are you saying good winter or bad winter???
> 
> is it worth the money?


Yeah for our area it should be pretty good! I think its worth the money. You can call in just about any time to get the weather report during a storm and you get alot of radar control alot more detailed and accurate information. It should be free for 30 days, I tried it just for the heck of it and fell in love it. You can also get some really cool weather desktops that are 100% live streaming data.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

*winter*

here is the map from accuweather if I can get it to work


----------

